# fishing around/infargo



## walleyehunter86 (Jun 3, 2015)

I need info on where a good spot in or around Fargo to fish, I am from out of state and going to be in fargo the 5th-10th of Jully and want to take my nephew fishing, if any one has info on where they are bitting and on what it would be appreciated


----------

